# Longest hitting driver for fast swingers?



## michael (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi, I was wondering what your guys opinions are on the longest hitting drivers for faster swingers? I just bought 2 drivers on ebay(a ping Rapture 9 degree stiff and a Cleveland Hibore 9.5 degree stiff XL Tour) and was wondering what to expect from both of them. I've read about them but haven't talked to anyone who has had experience with these drivers. Thanks.


----------



## Chipmunkslayer (Jun 17, 2007)

I've used them both, and it's not even close. The Cleveland is just leaps and bounds better than the Ping. That thing is sex on a stick.

My swing speed is in the 110 range.


----------



## michael (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks, yah my swing speed is in the 110 range too. About how far did you hit both drivers on average with that swing speed?


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Then nod definently goes to the Hibore. It is longer, IMO. You will hit that higher than the Rapture, so watch out for birds and low flying airplanes.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I have two Hibore drivers, one with a regular shaft and one with a stiff shaft. When I hit them really well, they are long, but I have trouble controlling them. I'm about to get rid of them. I also have a Cleveland Launcher 460 Ti and I think it's a better driver than the Hibore.

I went back to a Callaway X460 as the best combination of distance and control. My swing speed is more in the 95 MPH range, but I think the X460 is certainly worth looking at.


----------



## michael (Aug 11, 2007)

Do you have the Hibore XL or just the Hibore?

I actually have the x460 with an extra stiff shaft. It's a good driver but I think it lacks some distance for the really hard swingers. I think it's the best driver though for those who swing in the 90's because you don't have to hit it really hard to get it out there pretty far.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

That X460 will fly as good as any of them. I made a review on this club, and I was quite impressed with it.


----------



## michael (Aug 11, 2007)

300Yards said:


> That X460 will fly as good as any of them. I made a review on this club, and I was quite impressed with it.


Really? How come there aren't any pros using them? I've heard a lot of people say that the distance wasn't very good on it compared to some others and I tried someone elses Burner with a regular shaft 10.5* and I hit it farther than my x460. I will give you guys a review on all three when I get them and tell you which one I think is best.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah, it isn't a bomb, but hit correctly, it will provide plenty enough distance. This club is very forgiving, so if you don't hit it right in the middle, you will lose some distance. There is no contest between this, and the Burner though. I have reviews of all the clubs you mentioned, in the driver review section, you may want to check it out.


----------



## Jamin21 (Jun 7, 2007)

michael said:


> Really? How come there aren't any pros using them?


Sponsorship dollars. They would be pressuring their pros (through financial incentives I'm guessing) to use their top of the line models. Making it more attractive to impressionable consumers to spend top dollar on whatever the pros are using, rather than whatever is best suited to them.


----------

